# 16' AMF Apollo



## BadUser (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone have experience with this boat? There's one for sale locally that I'm considering as a "learn to sail" boat. What are common problem areas that should I look for? What's a reasonable price?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

*Apollo*

That would be a great learning boat, imo. Lightweight and easy to trailer and launch. You'll learn to manage both main and jib. Room for a buddy and maybe two.

To get an idea of what they're selling for, take a look here ...

http://www.sailingtexas.com/cboats99amf.html

Good luck ... you should be able to get into one, sail it for a year or two, clean it up a bit and sell it for what you paid.

Kurt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bob,

Following Kurt's link and checking the detail listing of the one that was in PCB, it sounds great! A bit of excitement in that ride.


----------



## BadUser (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the input. From the looks of the other boats out there, it looks like the guy is asking a reasonable price (a bargain if it's in really good shape). So, I'm taking a look tonight and if it looks good I'll probably buy it.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

*Go for it*

Good luck, Bob,

I read a bit more after I posted my response, and the boat sounds like it's got a great pedigree and is a spirited performer. Consensus seems to be to get used to it in lighter conditions (not bad advice for any boat) but you could have some screaming, planing fun when you get accustomed to it.

Kurt


----------



## BadUser (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, I looked at it, but didn't pull the trigger and make an offer. It's a '79 and looks pretty much complete. The sails looked almost brand new and the rigging looked like it was in good shape (at least to my untrained eyes). But, I had a couple concerns. The first is the trailer. It's not built for the boat, so the weight distribution seemed bad and it had these funky wheels that the guy admitted he had struggled to find a replacement for one of them (and he should have sprung for two of them). The other is there was some cracking at the base of the centerboard slot (I'm sure there's some nautical term). How serious an issue is that? Would a couple layers of fiberglass take care of it? Other than that the hull seemed like it was in good shape.

So I don't know, I told the guy I'd think about it. He bought it 2.5 years ago and it's been sitting in his yard since then and never put it in the water. I guess it comes down to how much of a project I want to take on.

It was definitely bigger than I expected and I'm a little intimidated by all the moving parts, but I think I'd get over that pretty quickly.

Bob


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Generally speaking, cracks just need a little glass. You do want a good trailer. It is spooky to see all the rigging when you are moving up from the little lateen boats. I was oddly relieved that I didn't make an immediate offer on the first boat I looked at.


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

*Hmmm.*

Too bad it didn't turn out to be a perfect deal. A couple of thoughts.

Like Andy said, do your best not to be intimidated by all the running and standing rigging. That's something you'll get used to in pretty short order, and it becomes second nature.

Regarding the cracks on the centerboard trunk. If it's spiderweb cracks in just the gel coat, they may not even need attention. If it's cracks in the fiberglass, you may have something that ranges from a relatively simple fix (at least for someone with glassing experience) to a deal-breaking structural problem. Without looking at it, it's difficult to say.

Finally, though, the trailer sounds genuinely problematic. If it's not built for the boat, launching and retrieving could be a pain. But more important, you don't want the boat bouncing around and getting stressed when you transport it ... that could do serious damage to the hull. If you're handy, you might be able to deal with it, but you might be better served continuing to look for another boat. There are lots of 14 to 18-ft. sailboats out there.

Kurt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yeah, the spiders have been real busy on the deck of my boat; lots of gel coat cracks but only one place where there is a little bit of softening (in the center of the foredeck, where I am planning a vent hatch anyway). But I have done quite a bit of glass work in the past, so the prospect of having to do a little to stay within my budget was not particularly daunting.
If 16' seemed large, you should try to look at something smaller (12' AMF Puffer, 13' Chrysler Pirateeer, etc) and think about having yourself, a friend or two and a little gear in it. Keep in mind that in a good wind, everyone will be on the same side of the boat.


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

You'll get used to the rigging in no time. A sixteen footer is not really big once you get used to them. If your kind of handy, shoot off an insult offer. You might get it at a real bargain. There are plenty more small boats sitting in other people's backyards.


----------

